# warhammer Fantasy Dwarf lot for sale



## xgs (Sep 2, 2012)

For sale: Warhammer Fantasy Dwarf Army that has enough pieces for 2,000+ points.
No models have been painted.
(1) Dwarf Battalion Army Box (partially assembled, not painted)
(1) Dwarf Army from Battle for Skull Pass (assembled, not painted)
(1) Dwarf Flame Cannon, metal, (partially assembled, not painted)
(1) New in Box Dwarf Warriors set.
(1) Dwarf Codex
The paints from the Battle for Skull Pass have been lost, as well as the brushes.
These are mostly plastic.
There are also some other out of print, metal models included with this, as far as I'm aware they are heroes or special characters.Everything included are dwarves.I'm doing some cleaning and found these, I can not guarantee that all the pieces are still there, the vast majority is there, a fewpieces might be missing to some things. If so i apologize ive had these for a while.
I do not have time to assemble and paint these anymores, and move around too much to keep these all safe let alone together.
If anyone is interested in buying these contact me. 
I have these listed on ebay, at $175, but the price can be negotiated. Please contact me.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=26109209

Alt URL:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Warhammer-Fantasy-Dwarf-army-lot-/261092095518


----------



## xgs (Sep 2, 2012)

Due to the fact I am moving this coming weekend, and I'm trying to get rid of these by Friday, so I have less to move, I'm willing to sell for $150 + shipping, if anyone is interested.


----------



## xgs (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm Willing to ship internationally I. Would just really like to get rid of this Friday or Saturday at the latest. Price can be changed just contact me. Id like to have less to move.
Thanks


----------



## xgs (Sep 2, 2012)

16 hours left on this auction. Get all your dwarven needs for over 2000+ points for less than half the price new! Still needs painted and finished assembling!


----------

